

How to Win a Hackathon - Gyonka
http://jgalperin.github.io/Win-Hackathon/

======
robin_carry
First time I participated in internal-hackathon, we ended up Second Runner-up.
Reading your article felt like unknowingly we did almost all the things you
said, especially keeping it simple.

